# Hello from Nova Scotia



## Knee Deep (May 16, 2013)

Just a quick Hello to everyone. We are Todd and Robin and have just purchased a C&C 33. We are naming the boat "Knee Deep" after the song by Zac Brown and Jimmy Buffett.

We are Cruisers and look forward to spending cruising time on the water from Nova Scotia to the Key's and beyond.

Please feel free to say Hello!

T&R


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet Todd and Robin! Congrats on your new boat and best of luck with your plans.


----------



## tropicwanderer (May 15, 2013)

*Congrats.*

Make a stop on oriental, NC when you get Dow this far.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats Todd and Robyn, how exciting. When are you planning your cruise south? This is also in our plans for this fall/winter, and hope to be heading NS way by fall from Ontario. All the best and safe travels.


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome. When you pass through Maine heading South unless you are offshore lookout for the 27 bazillion lobster pots. If you are coming down the coast stop at Roque Island and if you can stop in Belfast also. Enjoy , I'll be heading South this fall also.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Visited NS for the first time last summer... beautiful. If only it had as good a cruising grounds as BC and didn't have those winters!! LOVE your real estate prices!!

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with your cruising plans.


----------



## ashmun (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Todd and Robin! Congrats on your new boat, great name and great song. We sailed in Nova Scotia on our last boat (Cal 2-30). Great People and great food. The hospitality was never ending. Good luck with your cruising. 

Julia
s/v Esprit
Mariner 39


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah ... memories of Nova Scotia. That's where I really got to love Canada when my wife took me around to see the best parts of the Maritimes (she's from NB). Whale watching off Antigonish, waking up to breakfast with waffles with cream and strawberries, Cape Breton, the Cabot trail ... what a glorious part of the world !!!


----------



## Knee Deep (May 16, 2013)

Wow! Thanks so much everyone for the welcome. If anyone is heading this way please look us up. Love to share sailing stories over a bottle or two. And it is always possible that the guitars come out and the boat party starts....lol.


----------



## tfliveright (2 mo ago)

Knee Deep said:


> Just a quick Hello to everyone. We are Todd and Robin and have just purchased a C&C 33. We are naming the boat "Knee Deep" after the song by Zac Brown and Jimmy Buffett.
> 
> We are Cruisers and look forward to spending cruising time on the water from Nova Scotia to the Key's and beyond.
> 
> ...


Hello although 9 years since your post. Hope you guys had a successful run from Nova Scotia. Assuming you receive this, I would love to learn about the trip as I am strongly considering buying a boat in NS and cruising down to New Jersey. What resources did you use? Charts? Cruising guides? Etc.? Thanks in advance! Tim L


----------

